# rnc arrestees support



## spoorprint (Nov 25, 2008)

Here's the web address for the new support committee for the people arrested protesting at the Republican convention. WWW.rnc08arrestees.wordpress.com


----------



## spoorprint (Aug 10, 2010)

I hope its o.k. to bump this. It's been 2 years and these folks are finally coming up for trial.


----------

